# What's something really wierd or interesting you've done?



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

I used to paint crickets i'd find with white out. We'd see these little bright white things running around in the basement, and people used to say "what are those?"

-this was before i got semi- "tree huggy". I probably wouldn't do that now. (just in case anyone looks down on me for it PEACE


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Hehe thats cute, poor crickets  

I did many weird (stupid) things when I was little... some that I can remember off the top of my head:

- I tried to make little rockets and stuff out of pen parts, aluminum tubing, matches, sparklers, etc... 

- When I was small I made primitive alarms for my bedroom and booby traps both indoor and out. 

- I tried fabricating a voodoo doll of my sister... meh, it was worth a shot... 

- I had a toy gun that had a slot to shoot a plane out of, I got it to shoot a sharpened flat piece of steel... no I did not aim it at anything living... still it was really dumb. 

- I made a whip by weaving a bunch of cheap brown string together and pretended I was Indy. 

- I was playing with fire in my bedroom, then when my mom called me to lunch I left the candle on the carpet burning... When I returned there was a foot diameter black burn mark, I'm lucky thats all that happened... 

- My sister had a doll that would talk or cry or something. I had to take a look inside to see how it works... 

- I once made a fake lie-detector machine with a friend... You had to put your hands on two tinfoil patches, when you told the truth the little green LED would light up, when you didn't it would send an electric shock through you... heh it was kinda mean. 

- Attempted to make a transistor radio with a friend, we were maybe 8 or 9. It didn't work, probably cause we didn't follow one part of the instructions and tried to take a lazy shortcut instead... too bad, it would've been so cool!

- Two female friends and I mixed together a bunch of random household liquids and then tried to sell it as perfume to women who would pass on the street. Yeah... :roll


----------



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

I like it. You were a very experimentive child. You sound pretty fun. Keep it up!


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Weird huh. 

I remember way back in high school. We had pen jumping contests. A few of us would take ball point pens apart and stretch the spring inside it so that the pen would jump further. It was kinda like building a hot rod. Another way was to take a spring out of a heavy duty pen and put it in a light weight pen and you would have a real jumper. Yes its weird, but we had fun. 

I was cleaning out the basement recently and found my old championship pen. it still jumps LOL. Anyway I tossed it into the trash. Now I wish I would have kept it, and pass it on to my Grand Puppies one day. 

While in college physics we were working with this contraption that throws a ball bearing the size of a pinball. Well it has a spring on it too. I modified(stretched) that spring and it almost hit our teacher in the head. Old habits.... 

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## loner17 (Jan 9, 2006)

me and some friends we took some pictures of ourselves completely naked by a swimming pool.

I jump in a lake that was in a publis place ( mainly to conquer my fear)

Teasing a really hot girl whot took herself for the queeen of the world. (One of my best days)

Spitting on a teachers head while he was entering his car. 

Telling a complete stranger that i love him ( this was really strange)


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

:banana


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I did some wierd things as a kid:

I used to get Highlights magazine, and when my mom ordered the subscription for me it came with a bunch of free stickers. I thought it would be neat to stick them all over my body. When my mom found out, she got really mad.

One time when I was in elementary school I went through garbage cans looking for food.

I also used to chew on my clothes and hair in class. I'm guessing it was because I was nervous.

This kid and I decided to suck from these honeysuckle flowers that were in the neighborhood. She told me that sometimes the ants get stuck in there, and they are spicy. She was right.

Another kid told me that if I stick my two index fingers to the sides of my head, and looked at my stuffed animals, they would come to life. I tried it and it didn't work, but I so wanted it to. opcorn 

I liked pulling heads off of barbie dolls. One time I stuck a kids head on an adult body.

I also liked harassing my Furby. I would try to make it sick, and hold it upside down all the time. :twisted

Weird thing I do as an adult: Addicted to popping bubble wrap. I get excited when I find some. And one other thing: I once told some people on a different forum that I was insane.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

> Another kid told me that if I stick my two index fingers to the sides of my head, and looked at my stuffed animals, they would come to life. I tried it and it didn't work, but I so wanted it to.


That's hilarious...
It's funny the crap we believe as kids, just because we wish it were true.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

ghostgurl said:


> Another kid told me that if I stick my two index fingers to the sides of my head, and looked at my stuffed animals, they would come to life.


Hehe nice. Word at my school was that if you stuck two index fingers to the sides of your head and rubbed in a circular pattern, a red mark would slowly appear on your forehead.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

I've had some really (ahem) interesting experiences back when I had more friends and fewer worldly concerns. 

Farren


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I made several short animated cartoons in art school.

I had a friend who once farted in a plastic bag and saved it. She should have mailed it to a hated enemy. :banana


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

was on tv talking about anxiety disorders...

had my music played on the radio and did a dj set on the radio...

and...strange? umm, went to bed and it looked blush like evening sky outside and wokeup and it looked the same as if I only went to bed for less then 5 minutes LMAO I still don't get it...but that day I had one of the best sleeps in my life! :lol


----------

